
Why the RDBMS is the future of distributed databases - craigkerstiens
https://www.citusdata.com/blog/2018/11/30/why-rdbms-is-the-future-of-distributed-databases/
======
giardini
So far Larry Ellison has had the last laugh, claiming that Amazon Does Not Use
AWS to Run Their Business and that Amazon's databases trail Oracle by 20
years:

"Larry Ellison: Amazon uses Oracle, not Amazon to Run Their Business… Because
AWS is Not Good Enough"

[https://www.webpronews.com/larry-ellison-amazon-oracle-
datab...](https://www.webpronews.com/larry-ellison-amazon-oracle-database-
aws/)

------
dana321
So many implementations of this out there already, like tidb.

[https://github.com/pingcap/tidb](https://github.com/pingcap/tidb)

So yes i can believe it!

